# DIY Oasis compressor clone (an experiment)



## airraid

I got myself some used but good condition York 210's on eBay, along with a new surplus 24V 4.8HP hydraulic pump motor (Prestolite type MBD-5007, just like on the Oasis Extreme XD2000). I've coupled them together and I'm in the experimental stage right now, but so far, so good. I've got myself a sub-$300 compressor that moves some serious air!

Here is the video clip of my first test on 12 volts:
http://www.airraidsirens.com/posts/yorktest.wmv

And here is a clip of it running on 24 volts and filling my 10 gallon tank from 0-150 psi in just 68 seconds!!! My Puma (ExtremeAire) took 11:36 to fill this tank (10 times as long)
http://www.airraidsirens.com/posts/york24.wmv

You'll notice that the thing gets damned loud and irregular after about 120psi. That's because I've got these parts crudely fastened down to a piece of 1/2" MDF I happened to have as scrap. The MDF flexes under the extreme torque and the parts become misaligned. This is just a test setup though, I'm going to permanently join the motor to the pump by bolting a 1/2" thick aluminum faceplate to each and then bolt these plates together around the edges like pipe flanges for a completely rigid connection.

I'm calling this project the "Mirage", because from a distance, it looks like an Oasis!


----------



## joebomber52

hahahaha good name just need to see how long the life of the motor lasts


----------



## M-827

Nice to see your project Airraid. I'm making an Oasis-type compressor too. In fact you can buy any of the Oasis bits from Oasis themselves, such as the York-to-motor coupling (about $39). You will need the low voltage cut-off circuit to proctect the motor, plus a crankcase breather for the York. Lots of other bits too, but they are all available.

Mike.


----------



## airraid

That's good to know Oasis sells their parts. I did get myself parts for the breather already from McMaster-Carr. For coupling the York to the motor, I did a permanent mod to the York's shaft. I saw the photo of Oasis's coupler on their site, and it looks like it would add 2" or more to the length of the unit, which I don't necessarily need. What I did is mill a 1/4" wide by 3/16" deep keyseat right in the end of the shaft and weld in place a 1/4" thick by 5/8" square piece of key stock.

Did you happen to get a price on the low-voltage sensor? That sounds like a useful part that's probably cheaper to just buy than make from scratch.

-Adam


----------



## M-827

Hello Adam,

The low voltage cut-off circuit board was $50.00. The person to talk to at Oasis is John Williams. He was very helpful and nice to deal with.

Here are the Oasis contact details:

Oasis Mfg.
888-966-2747 toll free
949-768-4311 tel
949-768-4677 fax


Mike


----------



## Mark

you said you bought compressorS....how many?


----------



## airraid

I bought a used York F210R and and a new ER210L. I can actually spin the shaft on the new one with just my hand. The older F210R is from an 80's Volvo and it has been rebuilt--that one is stiff as shit and I need to put a 6" wrench on the shaft just to turn it. I'm not sure what's wrong, but it's too tight. This tight one is the one being used for all the tests, I haven't decided yet if I'm going to permanently modify the good one. I have to imagine that the stiffness is putting extra load on the motor so I should probably take that York apart and see where the problem is.


----------



## draggingbody

i just got a york on ebay to do the same thing. 

i got a rebuilt one without a clutch for super super cheap. 

i was gonna make my own coupler tho.


----------



## Dumps

That is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## draggingbody

And here is a clip of it running on 24 volts and filling my 10 gallon tank from 0-150 psi in just 68 seconds

man thats crazy..... thats like 19 cfm 

do you think a regular chrome hydro prestolite motor will work ok at 12 volts for this application?


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy

Any new updates on this project?


----------



## bagged96ss

hey man im new here and i was just wondering where i could get a motor like that


----------



## yodawagon

ive always wondered if you could put a big gear on the motor and a small one on the york. run them directly or use some motorcycle chain. if you got the right gears you could run some crazy ratios. maybe even mutiple yorks. maybe thats a little too crazy.


----------



## 1baggeds10

i saw on another website where this guy put a big pulley on a motor and a small one on the york,and he used it as a shop air compressor,fairly any strain on the motor.


----------



## red_ghost

hmmmmmm... if it doesn't kill it that fast, would you be willing to build one and sell me one? I'm very interested! Not only that, if I had 2 batteries in the back and charged them like I would with hydros, how long would it take to kill them running one of those? Group 31s...


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

Yeah Id like to know where you got that motor at also.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Tight work airraid. We used a hydro saco motor with 3 batteries. Havent tried 4 yet but on a 12 gall tank it fills in less than a minute 0-150 psi.


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 14 2005, 08:22 PM~3816506
> *Tight work airraid. We used a hydro saco motor with 3 batteries. Havent tried 4 yet  but on a 12 gall tank it fills in less than a minute 0-150 psi.
> *


What is the rotation speed on those hydro motors? The york can handle 6000 RPM. Need to find a motor that will run that speed or fab up something to improve the gear ratio.


----------



## red_ghost

Okay, so what parts are all needed?

A york 210 comressor
A hydraulic motor
a york to motor coupling
2 or more batteries
a crankcase breather for the york
a low voltage circuit protector

what else?


----------



## foey

damn this just got VERY interesting now.


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

will the york to motor coupler fit a regular pump motor?


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

Thread died?


----------



## foey

I guess so.


----------



## airraid

I'm still working on this project, on and off as I can afford the parts and tweek the setup. Building the prototype has gotten kind of expensive, and I'm realizing now as I mentally add up the cost of all the parts I bought plus shipping, that I'm not going to have a huge savings over just buying an HP1000. If my time was money, I'd be way over budget. But it has been fun, a good learning experience, and I have something to be proud of when it's all said and done. I got my Prestolite hydraulic motor from ebay, to keep cost down. The same motor can be bought new from http://www.wms1.com/ but it's like $250 or so. There are a lot of similar motors you can use. If you don't need the high duty cycle, you can save a lot of money with a cheaper motor like those at ShowTime Hydraulics (they've got the same motor as the Oasis HP1000 for just $79.95).

Just like the Oasis units and engine-driven Yorks, my compressor pumps a lot of oil into the air tank. For air suspension systems, a high quality coalescing filter on the outlet of the tank is required, otherwise you'll line your bags with oil too!


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by airraid_@Oct 5 2005, 04:31 PM~3948383
> *I'm still working on this project, on and off as I can afford the parts and tweek the setup. Building the prototype has gotten kind of expensive, and I'm realizing now as I mentally add up the cost of all the parts I bought plus shipping, that I'm not going to have a huge savings over just buying an HP1000. If my time was money, I'd be way over budget. But it has been fun, a good learning experience, and I have something to be proud of when it's all said and done. I got my Prestolite hydraulic motor from ebay, to keep cost down. The same motor can be bought new from http://www.wms1.com/ but it's like $250 or so. There are a lot of similar motors you can use. If you don't need the high duty cycle, you can save a lot of money with a cheaper motor like those at ShowTime Hydraulics (they've got the same motor as the Oasis HP1000 for just $79.95).
> 
> Just like the Oasis units and engine-driven Yorks, my compressor pumps a lot of oil into the air tank. For air suspension systems, a high quality coalescing filter on the outlet of the tank is required, otherwise you'll line your bags with oil too!
> *


What RPM do these electric motors run at?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Diddy, Call Showtime..


----------



## CuttieBuddie

showtime == overpriced


i called them about a COMPLETE truck kit and they qouted me $2400...

and that was 12gallons of air, 2 viar 450's, 8 1/2" smc valves, and all the rest of that shit... wasnt even with slam bags, firestone 2600's came with the package...


i almost slammed the phone down...

-qs


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 22 2005, 06:27 PM~2890419
> *Nice to see your project Airraid.  I'm making an Oasis-type compressor too.  In fact you can buy any of the Oasis bits from Oasis themselves, such as the York-to-motor coupling (about $39).  You will need the low voltage cut-off circuit to proctect the motor, plus a crankcase breather for the York.  Lots of other bits too, but they are all available.
> 
> Mike.
> *


Mike,

I went to http://www.oasisoffroad.com to take a peak at the coupler that you mentioned. I had no luck finding it. Can you tell me where you saw it?

Thanks, Brad


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 08:21 AM~18161779
> *
> *


holy 5 year old threads batman!


----------



## Simplicity

wow, this is back from the dead. I wonder how he ever made out.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jul 28 2010, 06:25 AM~18161950
> *wow, this is back from the dead. I wonder how he ever made out.
> *


MUST OF been good :biggrin: got on in my town for sale :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jul 28 2010, 08:25 AM~18161948-->
> 
> 
> 
> holy 5 year old threads batman!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 08:25 AM~18161950
> *wow, this is back from the dead. I wonder how he ever made out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18161964
> *MUST OF been good :biggrin:  got on in my town for sale :wow:
> *



Yeah JOe that's what got me thinking about it again

So. i did a little more research and i think Oasis is using a Winch mtor

Hummmmmm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Double-...#ht_4230wt_1167


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 07:40 AM~18162007
> *Yeah JOe that's what got me thinking about it again
> 
> So. i did a little more research and i think Oasis is using a Winch mtor
> 
> Hummmmmm
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Double-...#ht_4230wt_1167
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel

I like this idea... who's gona track this guy down to find out how he made out? :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 28 2010, 11:07 AM~18163603
> *I like this idea... who's gona track this guy down to find out how he made out? :biggrin:
> *


Im curious..... :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Jul 28 2010, 01:07 PM~18163603-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea... who's gona track this guy down to find out how he made out? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3onthetree_@Jul 28 2010, 02:10 PM~18164073
> *Im curious..... :dunno:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfnOJAWy56k&feature=fvw


Hardest part looks to be the coupler.

Run 4 guage to a solenoid then to motor just like you would a regular viair


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 28 2010, 10:07 AM~18163603
> *I like this idea... who's gona track this guy down to find out how he made out? :biggrin:
> *


I had talked to a guy from usa motor sports and he told me he used a hydraulic motor to run his york compressor and he said for his 12 gallon tank starting from 0 to 150 psi only took less than a minute


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 03:10 PM~18165189
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfnOJAWy56k&feature=fvw
> Hardest part looks to be the coupler.
> 
> Run 4 guage to a solenoid  then to motor just like you would a regular viair
> *


all the DIY Oasis comps I have seen have had to have the coupler machined.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18165241
> *all the DIY Oasis comps I have seen have had to have the coupler machined.
> *



I just so happen to know a couple mechanist.I should do this and have him turn out about 30 of these couplings and pump the shit outa them :wow:  :thumbsup: 


You know at least this isn't a "big fucking Secret" like the air ride recycling this.That kinda shit just pisses me off so much to the point i'll make it happen.Record how i did it and put it up on the youtube and all over the LIL'Z.Not out to knock Dougs hustle but dam shit's been like 8 years ago when it first came out


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Where can I find a pulley for my york air compressor? I don't want one with a clutch on it


----------



## baggedout81

Could just weld the clutch to the existing pulley if you wanna go cheap


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18165610
> *Could just weld the clutch to the existing pulley if you wanna go cheap
> *


I don't have a pulley I just want a normal one that will work for the york because i'm going to try hooking a hydro motor to my compressor so I just need a pulley that will fit on it


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jul 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18165646
> *I don't have a pulley I just want a normal one that will work for the york because i'm going to try hooking a hydro motor to my compressor so I just need a pulley that will fit on it
> *



Why do you need the pulley if you already have the hydro motor


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 03:27 PM~18165364
> *I just so happen to know a couple mechanist.I should do this and have him turn out about 30 of these couplings and pump the shit outa them :wow:    :thumbsup:
> You know at least this isn't a "big fucking Secret" like the air ride recycling this.That kinda shit just pisses me off so much to the point i'll make it happen.Record how i did it and put it up on the youtube and all over the LIL'Z.Not out to knock Dougs hustle but dam shit's been like 8 years ago when it first came out
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!! Shit I would buy that in a heart beat, plus with the recycling, :0 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: very true. a lot of peoples gripes about air suspension is the comp noise, play and playtime. since the recycling is out, this helps a HUGE amount in all three aspects.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 28 2010, 06:05 PM~18166153
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!! Shit I would buy that in a heart beat, plus with the recycling,  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup: very true. a lot of peoples gripes about air suspension is the comp noise, play and playtime. since the recycling is out, this helps a HUGE amount in all three aspects.
> *



I wouldn't say the recycler is out.I did a little experiment did you see my post ?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 02:03 PM~18165656
> *Why do you need the pulley if you already have the hydro motor
> *


I don't have the motor yet. The way he did his setup is by doing it the same way as a air compressor setup that you would see in a factory with the york compressor having the big pulley and the motor having the small pulley


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 05:43 PM~18166535
> *I wouldn't say the recycler is out.I did a little experiment did you see my post ?
> *


yup, I have the jist of it all in my head, now it's all about trying it all out. for the most it seems like it should work, but if you decide to make a couple of the couplers I still have my 209, which I would like to put to use :cheesy: if all goes well I'll try blasting to 275 and see if two 3 gallon tanks will do.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jul 28 2010, 01:37 PM~18165456
> *Where can I find a pulley for my york air compressor? I don't want one with a clutch on it
> *


Anybody?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18166984
> *yup, I have the jist of it all in my head, now it's all about trying it all out. for the most it seems like it should work, but if you decide to make a couple of the couplers I still have my 209, which I would like to put to use  :cheesy: if all goes well I'll try blasting to 275 and see if two 3 gallon tanks will do.
> *



Here the thing tho 

Doing it from what i've seen "osais" them shits draw a ton of current.So i'm still on that tho


----------



## lowfreeze

You probably be better off if you would work with some gears.
I'm working on that with some gears out of an old Moped :biggrin:
plus i'm thinking to have the pressure cut off on lower rpm's
building out of an older 206 ( my try before it dies comp )
Just need to wait for some parts.
as a coupler i used a Vitara steering column coupler from a scrapper. it holds up fine up to 250PSI when using a washmachine engine to drive it :smoke:








My 210R is going on the engine :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 29 2010, 05:10 AM~18172103
> *You probably be better off if you would work with some gears.
> I'm working on that with some gears out of an old Moped :biggrin:
> plus i'm thinking to have the pressure cut off on lower rpm's
> building out of an older 206 ( my try before it dies comp )
> Just need to wait for some parts.
> as a coupler i used a Vitara steering column coupler from a scrapper. it holds up fine up to 250PSI when using a washmachine engine to drive it :smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 210R is going on the engine :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

I'm starting to get even more curious


----------



## Fine59Bel

So im tryna figure this out mathematically, a hydro motor is round$ 100, a junk yard york is what, $40, maybe$ 50, then leader hose/water trap/misc. fittings is about $80? So even if u spent like $100 on a coupler, the price is still competetive with a viair dual pack but shuld be faster and 100% duty cycle and capable of higher psi.


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin: i got the coupler for about $5.-



Note!
The exhausted air is extremely hot! especially above 150 PSI so think about some kind of cooling + it's a lot louder then Dual ViAir setups

Edit: i just found that the rear wheel Moped sprocket is bigger then the Pulley...... i might make a chain driven setup to keep it compact. time to grind down the sprocket and pulley  
About the cooling, i found an old oil cooler with a 1/2 inch dia. i might just mount some computer fans above it to cool the system like a radiator :biggrin: 
i always seem to get good ideas whenever i'm :420: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hopefully i get some stuff done 2morrow to post some pics


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

i know copper works good for cooling???


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 29 2010, 11:07 AM~18173244
> *i know copper works good for cooling???
> *


----------



## lowfreeze

I was thinking somethin more along the line of this:










but stronger :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Dam that's big ass pic on my 20" MAC

If they made it about the size of a 12 pack of beer that would be the shit


----------



## lowfreeze

I guess it` fabricatin time!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: Big pic, i know... blame Google :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Ok I got a question I'm going to use a hydraulic motor to run my york but I don't want to pay 150 for the pulley so I want to make my own bracket for the pulley but I was thinking about just putting a piece of pipe over the crank shaft and just drilling a hole through both the shaft and the pipe but I don't know if there is a easy way or just do it the way I plan onto


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jul 29 2010, 02:01 PM~18174653
> *Ok I got a question I'm going to use a hydraulic motor to run my york but I don't want to pay 150 for the pulley so I want to make my own bracket for the pulley but I was thinking about just putting a piece of pipe over the crank shaft and just drilling a hole through both the shaft and the pipe but I don't know if there is a easy way or just do it the way I plan onto
> *


I hope your a good welder :biggrin: You get that pulley off you'll be dealing w/ belt wear or throwing the belt off


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 29 2010, 11:14 AM~18174765
> *I hope your a good welder :biggrin: You get that pulley off you'll be dealing w/ belt wear or throwing the belt off
> *


I think i'm going to use a chain like on a bike because that what usa motorsports did


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jul 29 2010, 03:59 PM~18175708
> *I think i'm going to use a chain like on a bike because that what usa motorsports did
> *


Either way sprocket or pulley make sure it's flat to the world when you weld it


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 29 2010, 11:49 AM~18173101
> *:biggrin: i got the coupler for about $5.-
> Note!
> The exhausted air is extremely hot! especially above 150 PSI so think about some kind of cooling + it's a lot louder then Dual ViAir setups
> 
> Edit: i just found that the rear wheel Moped sprocket is bigger then the Pulley...... i might make a chain driven setup to keep it compact. time to grind down the sprocket and pulley
> About the cooling, i found an old oil cooler with a 1/2 inch dia. i might just mount some computer fans above it to cool the system like a radiator :biggrin:
> i always seem to get good ideas whenever i'm :420:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hopefully i get some stuff done 2morrow to post some pics
> *


Even better! uffin:


----------



## robncheal

Fam I am in envy! Two Oasis later and a few G's short I still feel there the way to go! Being that I am on a island in the ocean makes the effort you folks doing very hard do to shipping! For me to get one compressor here shipping included was about $1500 and that was for the smaller one! The big dog was about $1900 to the door! I am curious on how this plays out! So really you folks have allot of cushin on the cost and testing of this animal of a air pumper! We are currently looking for that og hydro pump that had two armatures on it! I think it was made by pro hopper. I currently run just two blue top batterys to supply this thing. But I have no complaints on serving a few licks and having air back in under a min! Build on guys!


----------



## sickthree

:wow:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 05:40 AM~18162007
> *Yeah JOe that's what got me thinking about it again
> 
> So. i did a little more research and i think Oasis is using a Winch mtor
> 
> Hummmmmm
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Double-...#ht_4230wt_1167
> *


I talked to the people that make this motor and they said the starting rpm is 4,000 and the running rpm is anywhere from 2,500 to 3,000. And she said the more load I put on the motor the less rpm's I will get but I don't get by the more load the less RPM. So how would I control the load that would be going to the motor?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Here is on how to hook up this motor if you buy one


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 3 2010, 08:44 AM~18215137
> *I talked to the people that make this motor and they said the starting rpm is 4,000 and the running rpm is anywhere from 2,500 to 3,000. And she said the more load I put on the motor the less rpm's I will get but I don't get by the more load the less RPM. So how would I control the load that would be going to the motor?
> *


that means the more resistance added to the motor, it's going to have a tougher time completing a full rotation within a minute (RPM - Rotations Per Minute). this mainly applies to winching though.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 3 2010, 05:13 PM~18220188
> *that means the more resistance added to the motor, it's going to have a tougher time completing a full rotation within a minute (RPM - Rotations Per Minute). this mainly applies to winching though.
> *


So is this going to have a problem running the york compressor? Because some people say that you should be able to turn the york by hand and this motor being a 2.5 hp. That's what Oasis uses on there compressors


----------



## foey

it'll be fine, unless for some odd reason the york decides to mysteriously fight the motors rotation.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 3 2010, 05:22 PM~18220258
> *it'll be fine, unless for some odd reason the york decides to mysteriously fight the motors rotation.
> *


Well they said the york can either spin cw or ccw. And that's what the motor does. And I talked to a guy from 1usamotorsports and he used a hydraulic motor so this is almost like a hydro motor. I just hope it will fill my tank quick. And I also plan on doing the system by reusing the air


----------



## bsandhu

why the hell would you want to reuse the air if your going to have a york that will fill a tank in under a minute? 


not trying seem like a jackass, but just doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 4 2010, 01:02 AM~18224283
> *why the hell would you want to reuse the air if your going to have a york that will fill a tank in under a minute?
> not trying seem like a jackass, but just doesn't make sense to me...
> *


Well the first thing I wanted to do was reuse the air. So I bought two air tanks for the system. And I started to read about a guy taking a hydraulic motor to his york compressor and I said well I want to do that too, so that's the only reason and plus I have the air cylinders that allow you too hit three wheel motion. And that takes alot of air and I want my system to be faster then everybody that has air bags


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Will this work for my motor and my york connected together?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/searc...&N=0&sst=subset


----------



## lowfreeze

you might wanna try something more flexible :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 4 2010, 05:51 AM~18224859
> *Well the first thing I wanted to do was reuse the air. So I bought two air tanks for the system. And I started to read about a guy taking a hydraulic motor to his york compressor and I said well I want to do that too, so that's the only reason and plus I have the air cylinders that allow you too hit three wheel motion. And that takes alot of air and I want my system to be faster then everybody that has air bags
> *



that just seems like a big waste of money to me....


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 4 2010, 08:00 AM~18225746
> *you might wanna try something more flexible :biggrin:
> *


Where can I get a good one at?


----------



## lowfreeze

Try these guys:
http://www.directindustry.com/prod/baldor-...550-320749.html


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 4 2010, 08:35 AM~18226028
> *Try these guys:
> http://www.directindustry.com/prod/baldor-...550-320749.html
> *


Did u get one from them?


----------



## lowfreeze

Nope, i am building a different kind of setup, with chain drive


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 4 2010, 08:50 AM~18226157
> *Nope, i am building a different kind of setup, with chain drive
> *


Are you going to use a york compressor?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 4 2010, 08:21 AM~18225899
> *that just seems like a big waste of money to me....
> *


Are you talking about having two air tanks?


----------



## lowfreeze

Yup, i'll use my spare 206R :biggrin:
have no time to finish it yet, have a show to attend this weekend


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 4 2010, 09:10 AM~18226317
> *Are you talking about having two air tanks?
> *


im talkin bout the reusing air...

complete waste unless u tryna capture nitrogen


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18228437
> *Yup, i'll use my spare 206R :biggrin:
> have no time to finish it yet, have a show to attend this weekend
> *


Were do you plan on getting a sprocket for the york air compressor?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 4 2010, 03:02 AM~18224283
> *why the hell would you want to reuse the air if your going to have a york that will fill a tank in under a minute?
> not trying seem like a jackass, but just doesn't make sense to me...
> *


because although a york takes about 1 minute to fill an air tank (not all, some are faster, some slower, need to read the Kit Diagrams/Instructions thread), it takes a switch happy person 1 second to use up more than half of the air being pumped into the air tank(s). Even with a bottle you have to wait a bit to fill to the regulated psi. By recycling the air you dump out, it helps assist the compressor(s) in filling the tank(s) and faster. So it's almost like having a bottle in a way without having the bottle (cuts down the refill charges and extra $ for the bottle and other parts).


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

on my bottle at 200psi it takes 2 seconds for my 5 gal to fill back up, after my bottle gets to 5oo psi then it takes about 10 seconds to fill my tank, also its a k size


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 5 2010, 12:43 AM~18229209
> *Were do you plan on getting a sprocket for the york air compressor?
> *



It's a backyard spare parts experiment :biggrin: 
I'm taking apart an old moped to use some of the parts.
when it works like i want to, i will build it with new parts.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 05:40 AM~18162007
> *Yeah JOe that's what got me thinking about it again
> 
> So. i did a little more research and i think Oasis is using a Winch mtor
> 
> Hummmmmm
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Double-...#ht_4230wt_1167
> *


I just got my winch motor today. And it looks like it's going to do some damage. So I hope it helps my york fill the tanks super quick


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 6 2010, 04:33 PM~18246881
> *I just got my winch motor today. And it looks like it's going to do some damage. So I hope it helps my york fill the tanks super quick
> *


SWEET,make sure you make a vid. or something


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 6 2010, 01:38 PM~18246933
> *SWEET,make sure you make a vid. or something
> *


Oh I will. I just now have to get the coupling to connect the motor and the york together. I found one at grainger.com. The same one on that youtube video


----------



## LOWRIDER3

I just tested my motor and that shit spins like 4000 rpm. That's going to be like 25 cfm


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 6 2010, 05:17 PM~18248256
> *I just tested my motor and that shit spins like 4000 rpm. That's going to be like 25 cfm
> *


it will be different underload


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 6 2010, 05:25 PM~18248309
> *it will be different underload
> *


Are you saying that when I connect the york too it the rpm will change?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...K%3AMEWAX%3AIT

I just got this 2.5 hp winch motor and I went and tested it today and I think it spins like 4000 rpm. And I seen a chart for my york and at that speed it will give me 25 cfm. Does anybody know how long it will take to fill my 12 gallon tank? I don't have the coupling yet to see how fast myself so I thought someone would know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------

